# Props



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Any suggestions for approx 24"-36" boche de noel prop? What would hold the icing, cardboard tubing? Then the question is what type works best....don't wanna use butter for icing going on a fake log?
the wholesaler has gingerbread & eggnog gelatos any suggestions on cookies for mini ice cream sandwiches? I've got chocolate wafers with the peppermint gelato. 

Thanks guys.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

hmmm, how about some of HomeDespot's finest 4" abs water pipe? Can even get plastic end caps for it as well. For imitiation icing I'd use the original imitation cra*--Crisco--and some cocoa powder....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

COOL.....got that in my basement already.....as wonder if there's anything cheaper than coco powder....thoughts?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Cheaper still... You're a baker after my heart!... Then only other thing I can think of is brown food colouring. Or maybe some very stale coffee ground up fine...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

most of my coco is Swiss Fiechlien, I'm not using that in a prop....love the stale coffee idea, I know there's some dreek here somewhere. Can you imagine a kid's face if he runs his finger along the icing to sample.....
(oh this is going to be an interesting day!)


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

if cost is a issue make it with the dutch processed caco and save it till next time .are you charging for this prop ?
add it into the prise fix 
T


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Offsite caterer, so anything that's transported repeatedly looks like poop after a short while. This event is priced out inclusive.....staff, desserts, papergoods/plastic, equipment and beverages, oh and decor. It's a regular client and the price works for the event, but it's not one I'd go out of my way to replicate.


----------



## tommybza (Dec 2, 2007)

I got you ,we did some events and it was tough ,make it ,move to location set it all up ect.ect. I think i worked offsight catering for a summer and it was alot of work ,of course every one loves it, that is the key mak em happy and if they come back for more you did your job .
TOMMY


----------

